# My wife's synopsis of MMA



## mrhnau (Mar 17, 2008)

I don't get to watch too much MMA these days. Wife does not like it. I asked why. Here was the response.

"You get two guys to take off all their clothes and put on speedos. They embrace each other, then fall on the ground. They roll around until one gets on top and starts hitting the other one. The hitee gets a bloody nose and its all over"

I like the "embrace" part! LOL


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 17, 2008)

Heh.  Male homo-eroticism?  So what?


----------



## Dave Leverich (Mar 18, 2008)

I can't even comment on this thread without laughing heh.
I do train MMA 3 days a week, but it's still a hilarious thing to make fun of heh.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Mar 18, 2008)

Ps. My wife makes the gay porn comment as well heh.


----------



## tellner (Mar 18, 2008)

Mine just says "You know how we [she and some female friends] threw you out of the room in the Tony Jaa vs. Capoeira scene? Same thing with the UFC."


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 19, 2008)

mrhnau said:


> I don't get to watch too much MMA these days. Wife does not like it. I asked why. Here was the response.
> 
> "You get two guys to take off all their clothes and put on speedos. They embrace each other, then fall on the ground. They roll around until one gets on top and starts hitting the other one. The hitee gets a bloody nose and its all over"
> 
> I like the "embrace" part! LOL


 
I can honestly say that after reading this I will never look at a clinch in boxing the same way again :uhyeah:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 19, 2008)

There is a joke video about BJJ being, "the gayest sport ever" that is pretty funny.
Sean


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 19, 2008)

I have two friends -- one is an ex Army Ranger.  He got his black belt in Shotokan this year.  The other friend is a Marine, and he practices the BJJ.  He may be a blue belt, I do not know.  They are both tough guys.

When I was wondering what martial art to practice, I asked these guys, the Marine of course said that I should do BJJ.  The other guy said, "If you like humping guys that is what you will do."  They are good friends, though, and no fight started.

Hahaha!


----------



## Empty Hands (Mar 19, 2008)

Touch Of Death said:


> There is a joke video about BJJ being, "the gayest sport ever" that is pretty funny.
> Sean



It's only gay if you make eye contact.


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 19, 2008)

Empty Hands said:


> It's only gay if you make eye contact.


 
This is one of the funniest things I have ever read.  Partly because the bird is making eye contact!  :rofl:


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 19, 2008)

CoryKS said:


> This is one of the funniest things I have ever read.  Partly because the bird is making eye contact!  :rofl:



Yes, yes!  Its that bird, isn't it?  You can see the bird itself talking!  Hahahahahaah!!!  Yes, very funny indeed!:lol2:


----------



## Blindside (Mar 19, 2008)

CoryKS said:


> This is one of the funniest things I have ever read.


 
The motivational poster


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 19, 2008)

The Bird has spoken!  He has decreed it to be so!


----------



## Empty Hands (Mar 19, 2008)

newGuy12 said:


> The Bird has spoken!  He has decreed it to be so!



Beautiful!  She would be so proud!


----------



## Kingindian (Mar 19, 2008)

have just found this thread...very funny....


----------



## Bodhisattva (May 5, 2008)

newGuy12 said:


> I have two friends -- one is an ex Army Ranger. He got his black belt in Shotokan this year. The other friend is a Marine, and he practices the BJJ. He may be a blue belt, I do not know. They are both tough guys.
> 
> When I was wondering what martial art to practice, I asked these guys, the Marine of course said that I should do BJJ. The other guy said, "If you like humping guys that is what you will do." They are good friends, though, and no fight started.
> 
> Hahaha!


 
I hope your Ranger friend never has to defend himself with his bare hands while on a mission.

No fight started because your BJJ friend would have OWNED your Ranger buddy.


----------

